# Daisy Mae



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

More Pics of Daisy
Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

That picture was taken when she first came to us, she hid there behind my PC desk for 2 solid months before she finally came out!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

She is SUCH a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

what a pretty girl....


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow! She really does look like Calypso  I have a soft spot for blue torties and yours is a cutie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a pretty girl she is!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh so pretty! Glad I stopped over.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She looks very soft! I love the ran color in her. :love2


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She's very pretty :wink:


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you all


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

fantastic pics sooooo adorable


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Another one of yours is also a purrrty cat. You take great pictures too.


----------



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

omg i love the cream color in her , she looks cute lol
how old was she wne u got her n how old is she now?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She has great colouring!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

aizer128 said:


> omg i love the cream color in her , she looks cute lol
> how old was she wne u got her n how old is she now?


She was born May 10th 2004
I got her in July of 2005

The weird part about it all
I got Babe last week and guess what her Birthday is May 10th as well
she was just born in 2002 they are exactly 2 years apart with Babe being the oldest...So cool I thought that their birthdays are on the same day  


Thanks all of you


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

8)


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)




----------

